# Pistons are the 2003-2004 NBA Champions



## ian (Jun 4, 2003)

:mob: :allhail:


----------



## RandomBlackGuy (May 11, 2003)

Congrats Piston fans...........great series! The Pistons showed how the game is supposed to be played as a team on Offense and Defense! Detroit deserved to win the NBA Finals!

Congrats again.....from a L.A. Clippers fan!:yes:


----------



## Crazy Fan From Idaho (Dec 31, 2002)

Congratulations from a Blazer fan!!!!!!

Way to destroy L.A.!!!!

DETROIT JEGA!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeBronisnumba1 (May 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>RandomBlackGuy</b>!
> Congrats Piston fans...........great series! The Pistons showed how the game is supposed to be played as a team on Offense and Defense! Detroit deserved to win the NBA Finals!
> 
> Congrats again.....from a L.A. Clippers fan!:yes:


 Yep YAHOO! The Pistons do deserve it. They played a 5 man game unlike the Lakers whp played a 2 Man game. And played AWESOME! Defense way to go Pisons Yahoo!!!!!!!!!! Congrats from a Blazer Fan and a Cav Fan YES!!!!! NANANANANAN HEY HEY GOOD BYE L.A.! WE ARE THE CHAMPION MY FREINDS BUM BUM BUM BUM WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS NO TIME FOR LOSER LIKE L.A.! CUZ WE ARE THE CHAMPIONS OF THE WORLD! YES!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irishfury (Jun 8, 2003)

YEAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)




----------



## D.Spartan (Nov 21, 2002)

I think I am in shock.

WOW


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

Thanks for bringin the trophy back east......screw the west and screw the Lakers....:djparty:


----------



## tdizzle (Apr 12, 2003)

Congratulations to the Pistons indeed. I was really pulling for them throughout the playoffs (since my Hawks wern't in it). I just love the way they play as a team with nobody on their squad complaining about playing time or anything of that nature like so many players on various other teams seen to (a perfect example of this seems to be the Lakers).

Also, as an Eastern conference fan I would like to thank the Pistons for bringing back the trophey to where it rightly belongs.


----------



## mrfrodo (Apr 18, 2003)

Wow, I am so happy right now. This is so amazing, I didn't even believe it could happen myself. I am so proud of this team.

Also on a side note, Tayshaun Prince really played well tonight. He attacked the basket ferociously and grabbed a ton of important boards. If he can play like this for years to come, man, the rest of the teams in the league are in BIG trouble.

THE PISTONS ARE THE 2003-2004 NBA CHAMPIONS.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It's so nice, not just Detroit winning, but seeing fans from virtually every team joining together to celebrate it. Wonderful job guys


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Time to go out and celebrate!!!!!


----------



## SilentOneX (Feb 9, 2004)

Congrats!!! This Detroit team has desire to win the championship. They got everything they tried and did them...

Again, Congrats to them!

Party's on baby!!!!


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats to all Piston fans

The true meaning of a team. I feel good for Larry Brown. I feel good for Chauncy finally finding a home with Detriot and winning MVP. Ben is awesome, and Rasheed is finally getting credit for his skills and production, and not misjudged because of his antics. And mostly, you absolutely destroyed a team with 4 mvp's, 5 if u count Jackson. You repped the east well and took care of the hated Lakers. Made the playoffs exciting, and made your brand of basketball very popular

Congrats and have fun partying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bballer27 (Aug 21, 2003)

Congrats to the Pistons. You guys wanted it more. -from a laker fan.


----------



## Aurelino (Jul 25, 2003)

MAJOR props to the Pistons. What a great display of team-work, effort, hustle and determination, not to forget their all-world defense. A great achievement. 

Many congratulations!


----------



## DerangedDisco (Apr 22, 2003)

:rbanana: :banana: :vbanana: :bbanana: :vbanana: :banana: :rbanana:


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

Urime Adhurues te Detroitit. (congratulations detroit fans)  

:djparty: :twave: :jump:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Congradulations Piston fans. I loved every minute of the finals. Your team is fun to watch and plays as a team.


----------



## PatBateman (May 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bballer27</b>!
> Congrats to the Pistons. You guys wanted it more. -from a laker fan.


class move


----------



## LeBronisnumba1 (May 11, 2004)

The Car is the Lakers and the Ball is the Pistons.! 







HAHA and here is the Best team in 2003-2004
























Worst team ever! 















YAHOO! :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave: :twave::twave: :twave:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Only one team can say they are the Champs and that is us! I love it! Congrats to the Pistons and the fans...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Congrats from a houston fan, thanks for demolishing the Lakers!


----------



## SacTown16 (Feb 2, 2004)

TOTAL DOMINATION, Congrats Piston Fans, I enjoyed every minute of that series, it was humorous to say the least.


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Congratulations.


----------



## UKfan4Life (Mar 5, 2003)

WAY TO GO PISTONS! WAY TO GO TAYSHAUN! WAY TO GO THE WHOLE PISTONS TEAM AND LARRY BROWN, THE COACHING STAFF, FANS, EVERYBODY!


----------



## Luiz_Rodrigo (Dec 2, 2003)

All glory to the champs!!!!!!!

Congrats to you guys, Detroit has an amazing team, Dumars is excellent and Larry Brown teached PJ how to coach!!

Pistons deserved this title!!


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

ive never had more fun watching a basketball game then that
nba championship detroit pistons baby


----------



## cimalee (Apr 17, 2003)

Congrats Pistons from a blazer fan , You guys are true champions


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Congratulations on completely beating the life out of the Lakers, but mostly congratulations on winning the championship. 



There are more great things to come for this franchise....


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
Congrats to the Pistons for winning the 2003-2004 NBA Championship !!

:twave::twave:
*


----------



## nikebasketball (Jan 28, 2004)

*
There's no need to cry Lakers fans cause there's always next season, lol
*


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*Congrats to the '04 Champs!*

And there are a couple of Pistons that I am extremely happy for:

Joe D.
Rasheed
Darvin
Chauncey
Elden


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

Congrats from a Spurs fan yall deserved the championship more than any body 




PISTONS 03-04 CHAMPS 
CHAUNCY BILLUPS!!!!!!!!! 
WALLACES + RIP!!!!!!!!! 

FROTOWN IN MOTOWN

Im realy hapy for Sheed.


----------



## jvanbusk (Jun 9, 2002)

As a Pistons fan from birth it doesn't get much better than this. And this time they did it in the Palace. I love this team.

<i>Calling out around the world
Are you ready for a brand new beat?
Summer's here and the time is right
For dancing in the street
They're dancing in Chicago (dancing in the street),
Down in New Orleans (dancing in the street),
In New York City (dancing in the street)

All we need is music (sweet music),
Sweet music (sweet music)
There'll be music everywhere (everywhere)
There'll be swinging and swaying
And records playing
And dancing in the street

Oh, it doesn't matter what you wear
Just as long as you are there
So, come on, every guy, grab a girl
Everywhere around the world
There'll be dancing
They're dancing in the street
(Dancing in the street)

This is an invitation
Across the nation
A chance for folks to meet
There'll be laughing, singing
And music swinging
And dancing in the street
Philadelphia, PA (dancing in the street),
Baltimore and DC now (dancing in the street),
Can't forget the Motor City (dancing in the street)

All we need is music (sweet music),
Sweet music (sweet music)
There'll be music everywhere (everywhere)
There'll be swinging and swaying
And records playing
And dancing in the street

Oh, it doesn't matter what you wear
Just as long as you are there
So, come on, every guy, grab a girl
Everywhere around the world
They're dancing
They're dancing in the street
(Dancing in the street)

Way down in LA, every day
They're dancing in the street <b>Well maybe not so much</b>
(Dancing in the street)
Let's start a big time now, get in time
With dancing in the street
(Dancing in the street)
Across the ocean blue, me and you
We're dancing in the street
(Dancing in the street)
(fade out)"</i>


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

Made it look easy. It was a pleasure watching those boys go to work. They were my team coming out of the East and will be for years to come. The Pistons are the team to beat and they have all the potential in the world. Great work by the organization through and through.


----------



## RSP83 (Nov 24, 2002)

The East is back...

hopefully, this win will boost the confidence of the other Eastern conference teams.

The series was one of the best series I've ever seen. Not the competition, but how the "underdog" Detroit Pistons dominated the LA Lakers.

Congratulation Detroit Pistons.


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

Man this is a great feelin, I am lil drunk...well a lot drunk but it was all worth it cause we da champs...dis win goes out to my dogg for life the Heff....we did it bro!!!!! We bare the best and we told the world what the east is all about!!! Yeah baby


----------



## Pay Ton (Apr 18, 2003)

Great job Pistons! Congrats from a Bulls fan!! It's always good to see classy organizations win the title!!

Congrats 2003-2004 NBA Champs!!

Piston fans, go out there, and have a helluva time!!!!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>nikebasketball</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! You're an *******!:clap:


----------



## HOWIE (Dec 30, 2002)

*The balance of Power has begun to shift, it was inevitable and proven on June 15th, 2004!* :yes:

2004 World Champions, Detroit Pistons! 

*Congradulations to Detroit and their fans!!!!!* :dpepper:


----------



## Brian. (Jul 11, 2002)




----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Matiz (Jun 5, 2003)

Congrats to Pistons... they've sure make my day


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> "We did it, man," said Finals MVP Chauncey Billups, who has found a home with his seventh team. "We came into this series, nobody gave us a chance, but we felt we had a great chance. ... We knew as a team we just felt we were a better team."
> 
> "Chauncey's career is a lot like mine," Brown said. "I think I might have been a couple more places than him, but he's still been through a lot."
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/games/20040615/LALDET/recap.html


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

Page 2 story off ESPN giving us props...


http://sports.espn.go.com/espn/page2/story?page=neel/040616


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Go Detroit - I was backing you all the way. After game 1 i said to my friend. Lakers win game 2 - then Pistons wni rest of the series !!! Go Pistons from a Mavs fan!!!!!:gbanana:


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

*DETROIT PISTONS 
2004 NBA Champions*


----------



## italianBBlover (Mar 5, 2003)

Congrats to Motown from Italy too !! :yes:


----------



## Excel (Aug 5, 2002)

Congrats to the Pistons on the NBA Title.


----------



## Excel (Aug 5, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>reisedogg</b>!
> Thanks for bringin the trophy back east......


Agreed.:yes:


----------



## theBirdman (Jun 20, 2003)

Congrats to all Pistons fans!


----------



## MarioChalmers (Mar 26, 2004)

Congratulations to the Pistons and their fans! First Eastern champs since the Chicago Bulls... Nice title ain't it?


----------



## garnett (May 13, 2003)

Congrats Pistons. Great series. 4-1 against the Lakers? Very nice. Definately deserved. :woot:


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Congrats from a Bulls fan , u brought the pride back to the east bigtime (I see it as if u won 5-0) , and u sure deserved this championship.

Great team u have , great coach!

P.s - I know u don't have a draft pick but if Delfino comes as Dumars says he's a damn good player , I've seen him throughout the Euroseason and he sure can help any nba team imo...

Smart enough to fit in the system


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Congrads to Detroit


----------



## PistonFAN81 (May 30, 2003)

YEAH!!! how may of you guys are gonna go to the parade? I can't go I gotta work....


----------



## TheHeff (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PistonFAN81</b>!
> YEAH!!! how may of you guys are gonna go to the parade? I can't go I gotta work....


you know your gonna go! I'm gonna go!!! WORLD CHAMPS BABY


----------



## DetBNyce (Jul 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>PistonFAN81</b>!
> YEAH!!! how may of you guys are gonna go to the parade? I can't go I gotta work....


I'm going... work will not exist for me on Thursday. Luckily I have a cool boss.


----------



## bfan1 (Mar 5, 2003)

It killed me to lose Rasheed but I am glad he is in a great place! I am so happy to see him get a ring!

Congratulations to all the Pistons and to the fans for being so darn cool!


----------



## jimmy (Aug 20, 2002)

Congratulations Piston fans.

It was an absolute joy to watch your team win this year's championship. 

I'm a die hard Bulls fan but I was cheering for the Pistons as if they were the Bulls.

I wanted to see the Pistons win for a variety of reason. They were a heavy underdog, I HATE the entire Lakers team, and the Pistons played basketball the right way: as a team on both ends of the floor.

Congrats!! :bbanana: :rbanana: :bbanana: :rbanana:

:allhail:


----------



## ChitwoodStyle (Oct 9, 2003)

Congratulations you guys play basketball the way it was meant to be played.


----------



## froggyvk (Sep 12, 2002)

Well I was camping in Indiana but we had a TV. First day down there and three hours before Game 3, the TV went up in smoke and died. So we _had_ to go to a nearby Walmart to pick up a new TV -- we couldn't miss the Pistons games!

So I saw all the games, but I really missed it here. I couldn't read your analysis' or anything. All I saw besides the games were the same repeat segments of Lakers/Pistons coverage on ESPNews.


----------



## thrillhouse (Apr 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>froggyvk</b>!
> Well I was camping in Indiana but we had a TV. First day down there and three hours before Game 3, the TV went up in smoke and died. So we _had_ to go to a nearby Walmart to pick up a new TV -- we couldn't miss the Pistons games!
> 
> So I saw all the games, but I really missed it here. I couldn't read your analysis' or anything. All I saw besides the games were the same repeat segments of Lakers/Pistons coverage on ESPNews.


well you missed a lot of fun, but its all good froggy


----------



## LeBronisnumba1 (May 11, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Damian Necronamous</b>!
> 
> 
> Congratulations! You're an *******!:clap:


 Holy Crap man dont take it so personaul this is how all your posts have ben sence the Lakers lost I mean do be such a POUR SPORT! Theres always next year.


----------

